# Objekt mit Klasse vergleichen?



## Guest (29. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
wie macht man das, wenn man ein Objekt mit einer Klasse vergleichen will?
Ich habe eine Klasse mit der ich eine MySQL-Verbindung herstelle. Jetzt will ich die Fehlerausgaben bei falscher Eingabe auswerten. Jetzt kann als SQLException aber auch eine UnknwonHostException oder auch eine CommunicationException geworfen werden. Wie finde ich das raus, welche Exception es ist?
Mein Code:

```
try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();	
		} catch( ClassNotFoundException CNFError ) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( null, "Kann Treiber nicht finden",   
                                                    "JDBC-Treiber", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE );
		} catch( SQLException SQLError ) {
			
			// Hier soll der Code rein, den ich suche, also etwa so:
			// if( SQLError.equals( com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationException ) {
			// 	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( null, ....... );
			// }
			// Funktioniert aber so nicht!
	
		} catch( Exception Error ) {
			System.out.println( Error );
		}
```


----------



## mephi (29. Dez 2006)

ob ein objekt von einer bestimmten klasse ist überprüfst du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
instanceof
```

also zB


```
if (myObject instanceof MyClass) { ... }
```


----------



## Gast (29. Dez 2006)

genauso wie du das machst, mit mehreren catch blöcken


----------

